# Hello from The Netherlands!



## Mouse Mania (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi there!

My name is Chantal and i'm a starting breeder from the Netherlands.
I started breeding mice in July 2012. For now i'm breeding tricolor and fox and at this moment i start with hereford and banded mice. My first herefords are pregnant now  
But somethimes i also breed with other colors. Like red (sable), broken and also longhair mice.

My goal is to breed healthy en good shaped hereford, banded, tricolor en fox mice in different colors.
Especially for the herefords I have a weak and would like to see some more in The Netherlands.

This forum really interested me so thats why i signed up 
Hopefully i can learn here more about breeding mice and the genetics.

I will check where i can place my mice pictures and show you some of mine 

Greetings,
Chantal

(Sorry for my spelling mistakes if any )


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome Chantal


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

welcome!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome1 looking forward to pictures of your mice.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Chantal.
Welcome.


----------



## Mouse Mania (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you all!


----------

